#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What is financial modeling?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

I have a doubt with what is financial modelling exactly.
Most of the time it can be described as a quantitative analysis commonly used for either asset pricing or general corporate finance.

can you exactly describe this with some examples?

----------

